# Engine Power Reduced, Traction Control Stabilitrak Issue



## araza (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I drive a 2012 Cruze LTZ with about 88,000KM. Recently, while I was on the highway, the engine light came on and displayed a message saying '*Engine Power Reduced*', which prevented me from using the accelerator. Next day, the same message appeared followed with an additional message saying '*Traction Control Stabilitrak*'. Now it's the third time it's happened and it's really bothersome as it interrupts my busy schedule. I took it to the dealership and they changed the Engine Oil and Filter, however, that isn't the root cause since the message keeps coming back. 

Anyone know what the root cause could be? 

Appreciate the help in advance!


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Did your check engine light come on or flash during any of this?
Engine power reduced sounds like limp mode but it Shouldnt set without codes and a light, should only happen if the computer notices a problem that could cause severe damage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did your dealership even check for stored codes?


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

had the same issue with my 2011, driving home in a snow storm, I was not real happy, I was in the interstate and had to get off the shoulder each time (about 8)!!! and shut off the car, restart to get the car to run correctly, this is crazy to have the engine power reduced, this could KILL someone, thanks GM. the fix for mine was in a TSB, my dealer had to strap on an additional ground to the control module, this was the cheep fix @ 300.00 usd
can't wait to trade this car in


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

This just happened to me today on the way to work. Got a Reduce Engine Power, Service Stabilitrak, Traktion Control, and along with a Check Engine light. Anyone figure out what the problem could be? Need help.


----------

